# Topics > Robotics > Songs about robots >  "I am Robot", Katya Chehova, 2005

## Airicist

Katya Chehova on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Uploaded on Jan 18, 2011

----------


## Airicist

Lyrics
Russian

Катя Чехова - Я — робот

Просто включить весну. Текстура - мокрый асфальт
Небо на пять мегабайт и ветра побольше дать
Бросить все силы на дождь, но даже моих мегагерц
Не хватит чтоб сделать запах дождя
Я - робот, и нет у меня сердца

Не дано мне об крыши разбиться весенним дождём
Не дано по асфальту разлиться лужами днём
Не дано мне ручьями стекать по весенней траве
Быть дождём только в мечтах мне, и нет у меня сердца

Я - робот, и нет у меня сердца
Я - робот, и нет у меня сердца

Тысячи точек звёзд, я - небо у там точка ру
Я бы до них донёс запах травы поутру
Бросить все силы на свет, но даже моих мегагерц
Не хватит чтоб сделать свет для планет
Я - робот, и нет у меня сердца

Не дано мне об крыши разбиться весенним дождём
Не дано по асфальту разлиться лужами днём
Не дано мне ручьями стекать по весенней траве
Быть дождём только в мечтах мне, и нет у меня сердца

Не дано мне об крыши разбиться весенним дождём
Не дано по асфальту разлиться лужами днём
Не дано мне ручьями стекать по весенней траве
Быть дождём только в мечтах мне, и нет у меня сердца...


По версии Sentido.Ru

----------

